# java & download

## bukazoid

hi aLL

как известно при установке 

dev-java/sun-jdk-** 

пакет просит вручную вытянуть *.bin с сайта sun и закинуть в portage/distfiles

вопрос: 

как зделать чтобы закачка происходила автоматом ?

P.S. кроме написания собственного ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Кроме написания собственного ebuild - никак...

Ещё есть dev-java/blackdown-jdk как вариант

----------

## bukazoid

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Кроме написания собственного ebuild - никак...
> 
> 

 

может готовый есть у кого ?

----------

## bobr[x3]

Вообще-то это ограничение неспроста. Sun запрещает выкачивать этот файл в автоматическом режиме, а также распространять в дистрибутивах. А зачем тебе вообще понадобилось это делать автоматически?

----------

## bukazoid

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

>  А зачем тебе вообще понадобилось это делать автоматически?

 

а зачем вообще автоматизация нужна ?  :Smile: 

-

update ночью запускаю ... а тут опа java обновилась ....

и утром как макака болжен лезьть на их сайт 

только для того чтобы жмакнуть "accept"

может все сырци так вытаскивать ....  :Smile: 

-

или sdk может автоматом само себя обновлять ?

----------

## hermes_jr

А ебилд каждый раз после обновления тебя переписывать/искать не обламывает? Вот чесслово странные у тебя вопросы.

[edit]: и всётки ставь blackdown

----------

## bobr[x3]

bukazoid, ты меня поражаешь. Надеюсь, что ты такие вещи говоришь просто из-за неосведомленности. Попробую тебя просветить в меру своего разумения.

Причины, по которым сложилась особая ситуация с sun-j2sdk:

1) Java (а конкретно sun-j2sdk) - это opensource free (as beer) software. Но это не значит, что распространяется оно вообще без ораничений. Sun требует, чтобы ты жмахнул эту самую кнопочку accept на их сайте. Подкрепляется это требование тем, что тебе выдается одноразовый! url для скачивания.

2) Gentoo (а конкретно portage) - это opensource free (as freedom) software. Но это не значит, что разработчики gentoo - пираты, которым плевать на лицензионные ограничения. Подкрепляется это возможностью реализовать те самые ограничения а ebuild'ах при этом сохраняя возможность использования портэжей.

Варианты дальнейших действий:

1) Если ты согласен с ограничениями Sun и хочешь просто "автоматизировать свое согласие", то вынужден тебя расстроить. Это сделать не полусится из-за одноразовости url'а. Остается только смириться.

2) Если ты считаешь, что создатели portage просто вставляют тебе палки в колеса, а не плюют по твоему желанию на лицензии, то меняй дистр. В ASPLinux Sun'овская JDK входит, уж им-то, позорникам, точно плевать на все.

3) Если ты считаешь, что Sun - жлобы, и что они должны тебе давать все на твоих условиях, то откажись от Sun JDK и переходи на Blackdown JDK. А еще лучше откажись от jav'ы, ведь это жлобская контора Sun вкладывает средства в ее разритие.

4) Если ты не согласен со мной, то продолжай спорить.

----------

## bukazoid

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> bukazoid, ты меня поражаешь. Надеюсь, что ты такие вещи говоришь просто из-за неосведомленности. Попробую тебя просветить в меру своего разумения.
> 
> Причины, по которым сложилась особая ситуация с sun-j2sdk:
> 
> 1) Java (а конкретно sun-j2sdk) - это opensource free (as beer) software. Но это не значит, что распространяется оно вообще без ораничений. Sun требует, чтобы ты жмахнул эту самую кнопочку accept на их сайте. Подкрепляется это требование тем, что тебе выдается одноразовый! url для скачивания.
> ...

 

если МОЙ скрипт на моей машине ночью жмакнет эту самую кнопку (я ему полностью доверяю, и позволяю действовать от своего имени) 

этобудет считаться нарушением лицензии ?  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Варианты дальнейших действий:
> 
> 1) Если ты согласен с ограничениями Sun и хочешь просто "автоматизировать свое согласие", то вынужден тебя расстроить. Это сделать не полусится из-за одноразовости url'а. Остается только смириться.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Если ты считаешь, что создатели portage просто вставляют тебе палки в колеса, а не плюют по твоему желанию на лицензии, то меняй дистр. В ASPLinux Sun'овская JDK входит, уж им-то, позорникам, точно плевать на все.
> 
> 

 

впинципе согласен ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Если ты считаешь, что Sun - жлобы, и что они должны тебе давать все на твоих условиях, то откажись от Sun JDK и переходи на Blackdown JDK. А еще лучше откажись от jav'ы, ведь это жлобская контора Sun вкладывает средства в ее разритие.
> 
> 

 

вроде об этом разговора не было ..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Если ты не согласен со мной, то продолжай спорить.
> 
> 

 

а кто и с кем спорит ??

----------

## hermes_jr

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> если МОЙ скрипт на моей машине ночью жмакнет эту самую кнопку (я ему полностью доверяю, и позволяю действовать от своего имени) 
> 
> этобудет считаться нарушением лицензии ? 
> ...

 

Хрен его знает, нарушение это или нет, но одно сказать могу точно - теперь уже ты лучше нас знаешь, что собираешься делать.

То есть если ты знаешь как написать скрипт, который жмахает эту самую кнопку, зачем тогда вообще трогать ebuild'ы? Если ты думаешь что с помощью ебилда это реально сделать, то ты ошибаешься.

Да и вообще я логики того что ты хочешь не понимаю, вот как я рассуждаю:

SUN выпускает новую версию j[vm/dk/re/добавить_своё], далее два варианта

1. юзать ебилд появившийся в портаже и жмахнуть одну-единственную кнопку

2. править ебилд или писать новый под новую версию j[...] + трахаться с кроном чтобы он запускал скрипт скачки и тд и тп, что займёт куда больше времени, чем нажать кнопу

Вот собсна и вопрос, а нафига изобретать колесо?

----------

## bukazoid

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Вот собсна и вопрос, а нафига изобретать колесо?
> 
> 

 

наши "квадратные колёса" на 60% лучше едут по шпалам чем круглые,

а более новые "звездообразные" на 85%,

ведётся разработка колёс с изменяемой формой ....

 :Smile: 

P.S. на каждую дорогу свои оптимальные колёса. ( unix way  :Smile:  )

---

тему можно закрывать.

----------

